# Stealthy Stealth Suits



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

this is my prototype for transparent suits. after casting it i broke its left leg, when i got it out of its mold. i plan on making a team of them. possibly with drones that are transparent too.
tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Jabby (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow that is really slick. I wonder how a lichter would look like that...


----------



## Recluce (Jul 20, 2008)

That's pretty cool! Good idea using clear resin. I think, if you wanted a little definition to it, that a light wash of some color would look good. Maybe a wash of blue or something.....


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

if you add a hint of ink to that lichter. i would say amazing.

----

i might try that tomorrow. what kind of blue? ice blue ?


----------



## Jabby (Jul 17, 2008)

Is there a good place to learn how to make these? You talked me into it!


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

no there is not. i had to learn everything my self. i spent about 4 months trying to make a working mold. if you want i can tell you what i used.


----------



## NorthernTau (Jun 24, 2008)

Man is that impressive. Very cool man.


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

Props to you man, makes me wonder why gw doesn't do any models like this.


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

projectda said:


> no there is not. i had to learn everything my self. i spent about 4 months trying to make a working mold. if you want i can tell you what i used.


I would be very interested to learn what you did. Id love to make my friend a couple of Lictors for his nid army.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

just as a note, you may have broken some copyright laws :/ 

i had this idea myself but i dropped the idea after trying to figure out how to get a working mold


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is cool as all hell.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

dude that is epicly awesome. wow factor 10


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

It is cool, and quite a few other people have had the same idea over the last few years. I like this model and even I've done a few models like this.

There have been a couple of clear lictors made, also, but due to their nature, they pretty much HAVE to be made in parts, and then if you use the wrong adhesive to join them together, you lose a lot of the effect.

Be aware that yes, what you have done is illegal in many countries and that in depth discussion of how you did this here is probably also frowned upon. 

Resin casting isn't difficult (once you know the basics), but the learning curve is pretty steep. There are tutorials on the Hirstarts site that show you how to make the molds and do casts, though.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

it's really awesome.


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

_just as a note, you may have broken some copyright laws :/

i had this idea myself but i dropped the idea after trying to figure out how to get a working mold_

where i live, its legal as long as i dont sell them.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

ok then your in the clear then


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

projectda said:


> _just as a note, you may have broken some copyright laws :/
> 
> i had this idea myself but i dropped the idea after trying to figure out how to get a working mold_
> 
> where i live, its legal as long as i dont sell them.


Where is that exactly? I'm curious.

That's a very slick cast by the way, one of the best clear ones I've seen.


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

_Where is that exactly? I'm curious.

That's a very slick cast by the way, one of the best clear ones I've seen._

the law in my state is, as long as its for personal use only and i may not profit from it.
and thanks.


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

You're clear in any state as long as you dont produce them in a fashion to make money off them. If you wanted a whole army of translucent stealth suits, GW can't stop you from making it for yourself. They can only tell you that you can't use them at store/events. Now when you sell a few to that 12 year old with the dipndots all over his face, then you broke some IP laws.


----------



## Andizzo (Feb 9, 2008)

man that is awsome i like very much, i must learn the method of doing this


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice. As already mentioned a wash/ink would help define it a little more but still very good job


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

:shok:.........:shok:..............:shok:

Awesome thats all I can say....:shok:


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

thanks guy. if you have any question feel free to ask.

i made a guide, but a mod at ATT felt that it would be best not to have a guide to copy gw models. so i made one about dice. witch is the same ideal and equipment. the mod also liked the loophole.

http://advancedtautactica.com/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=10985


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I had this same idea but this is the first time that I have seen anyone attempt it. Looks great! THIS is what I think of when you talk about stealth suits.

Well done!:victory:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very cool idea. The question about copyright is a valid one. However if you only do it for yourself and use them as standins for models you already have you should be ok I think. You do want to be careful with the copyright issue though.


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

hmmm... this badboy would look pretty awesome om a nice desert gameboard...


----------



## aardvark (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice idea*

Under UK copyright law, you're OK if this is for personal use. Selling them or even giving them away is a no-no. Don't know what the situation is in US States.

That aside, this is a clever idea. I've always thought of stealth suits as being Chameleon-like and able to alter their colour and pattern, but this is better still.

Many hobby and craft shops will sell mould silicone and casting resin. A start-up pack of both in the UK is £25-30, so not cheap.


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

feel free to ask me any questions about making some of these guys.
and thanks


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Cool stuff, really like the idea and it would add great flavour to your army.

+rep for your tutorial too, it's a lot less daunting than the other one's i've seen, might actually give it a go one day.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I really like this. +rep


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Otep said:


> just as a note, you may have broken some copyright laws :/
> 
> i had this idea myself but i dropped the idea after trying to figure out how to get a working mold


He only breaks the laws if he tries to sell it as a GW model.:victory:


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

you could also try painting half of one kinda like it activating/deactivating it's stealth field and still partialy visable


----------



## Wulfric_Nick (Oct 27, 2009)

Man, that is seriously impressive, other ideas for the Clear Resin use could be - 

Ghostly models from Vampire Counts, Banshee's would look particularly Ghostly and clear... with a Bit of Blue Inking/washing... 

Also thinking maybe Chameleon Skinks could be quite a nifty use [dunno if they are available anymore... but would be pretty effective]


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

GW did used to make ONE model like this: the LT Edition Frodo with the ring, was transparent, but that's it, seems to me like they never applied the idea to other things

great work!

M


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

That is pretty epic, no question! You know the sure fire way to make sure no trouble is to be had is to make a cast of your own creation. Converstion type stuff that changes the model and makes it your own before you cast it. Then they have no claim on it as it would be your own creation. Plus you know I don't think it is breaking too many rules as GW does not offer a clear model like that so it is not an exact copy. Now if you were trying to get around the fact that if they had a clear model option, you could get it for cheaper then it would be bad. But that's just how I see it, could be completely wrong.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

if anyone asks in store just say thats how you bought them, nobody can prove your wrong because anything can happen in the workplace, plus most staff won't have a clue......well unless they see this


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Wulfric_Nick said:


> Man, that is seriously impressive, other ideas for the Clear Resin use could be -
> 
> Ghostly models from Vampire Counts, Banshee's would look particularly Ghostly and clear... with a Bit of Blue Inking/washing...
> 
> Also thinking maybe Chameleon Skinks could be quite a nifty use [dunno if they are available anymore... but would be pretty effective]


What about SMs scouts in camo cloaks?:victory:


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

hell yes TGM! THAT would be epic! 

M


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

And pretty difficult? I mean, how would you define the difference between the camo and the marine if the camo is transparent?


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I would hand undercoat the "visible" patches and paint them, leaving the "invisible" patches free from paint.

Go watch Predator a few times to see him delcoak in the water or watch Startrek Klingon ships cloaking, for ideas

Munky


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

thanks for the reps guys.


----------

